# Italic nibs



## Laurenr (Jun 29, 2013)

Where can I find Italic nibs at a reasonable price?


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 29, 2013)

Artisan Calligraphy #5 Fountain Pen Nib | Pen Making | Craft Supplies USA



Laurenr said:


> Where can I find Italic nibs at a reasonable price?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 29, 2013)

14K Small Gold Nibs

Scroll down


----------

